# My Top 30 Predictions For 2012



## tonyj5

My Top 30 Predictions for 2012 
We are two weeks away from the first LPGA tournament of the year. 
Here are my top 30 picks for the 2012 Player of the Year.

1- Yani Tseng
2- Suzanne Petterson
3- Paula Creamer
4- Stacy Lewis
5- Na Yeon Choi
6- Cristie Kerr
7- Brittany Lincicome
8- I.K. Kim
9- Ai Miyazato
10- Jiyai Shin
11- Angela Stanford
12- Morgan Pressel
13- Lexi Thompson
14- So Yeon Ryu
15- Amy Yang
16- Michelle Wie
17- Mika Miyazato
18- Brittany Lang
19- Maria Hjorth
20- Catriona Matthew
21- Anna Nordqvist
22- Karrie Webb
23- Sun Young Yoo
24- Sandra Gal
25- Hee Kyeong Seo
26- Azahara Munoz
27- Caroline Hedwall
28- Junthima Gulyanamitta
29- Inbee Park
30- Song-Hee Kim

This was the toughest time I ever had narrowing this down to just 30 players.
I have included 3 rookies (Thompson, Ryu, and Gulyanamitta), which resulted in me leaving off some pretty good players.
Among the players I left off that I think I could regret, include, Se Ri Pak, Katie Futcher, Hee Young Park, Momoko Ueda, Sophie Gustufson, Christel Boeljon, Ryann O'Toole, and Shanshan Feng.

Feel free to post your own top 30, or comment on any player you think should be on my list.

http://mlyhlss.blogspot.com/search/label/Tony Jesselli


----------

